# Ma non doveva abbassare le tasse?



## Old Buscopann (1 Dicembre 2008)

Io non so più cosa pensare di questo personaggio..
Aumenta l'IVA di Sky dal 10 al 20 %...Solo per le pay-tv, non per per le pay per view, quindi mediaset premium non sarà colpita. Ma ovviamente secondo lui non c'è conflitto d'interessi.
L'ha fatto solamente per togliere un privilegio che la sinistra aveva regalato a sky, portando l'IVA al 10% per la pay-TV. Come se il "professore" non sapesse che se aumenti l'IVA sky la spalma sugli abbonamenti che così aumenteranno e ricadranno su di noi. 
E' vergognoso..ma possibile che siamo un Paese che vuole veramente questa scoria radioattiva al Governo? 

Buscopann


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non so più cosa pensare di questo personaggio..
> Aumenta l'IVA di Sky dal 10 al 20 %...Solo per le pay-tv, non per per le pay per view, quindi mediaset premium non sarà colpita. Ma ovviamente secondo lui non c'è conflitto d'interessi.
> L'ha fatto solamente per togliere un privilegio che la sinistra aveva regalato a sky, portando l'IVA al 10% per la pay-TV. Come se il "professore" non sapesse che se aumenti l'IVA sky la spalma sugli abbonamenti che così aumenteranno e ricadranno su di noi.
> E' vergognoso..ma possibile che siamo un Paese che vuole veramente questa scoria radioattiva al Governo?
> ...


 


chettedevo di...ne parlavo oggi di qyuesta storia...Buscopan...è cosi...


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Dicembre 2008)

l'unica cosa che si abbassa sono i nostri pantaloni e mutande annesse...


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che si abbassa sono i nostri pantaloni e mutande annesse...


Ma non potremmo abbassarceli per sodomizzarlo una volta tanto e non solo per prenderlo?

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non so più cosa pensare di questo personaggio..
> Aumenta l'IVA di Sky dal 10 al 20 %...Solo per le pay-tv, non per per le pay per view, quindi mediaset premium non sarà colpita. Ma ovviamente secondo lui non c'è conflitto d'interessi.
> L'ha fatto solamente per togliere un privilegio che la sinistra aveva regalato a sky, portando l'IVA al 10% per la pay-TV. Come se il "professore" non sapesse che se aumenti l'IVA sky la spalma sugli abbonamenti che così aumenteranno e ricadranno su di noi.
> E' vergognoso..ma possibile che siamo un Paese che vuole veramente questa scoria radioattiva al Governo?
> ...


Però Sky ha attrezzature e dipendenti in comune con Mediaset...


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però Sky ha attrezzature e dipendenti in comune con Mediaset...


Sky non c'entra una cippa con Mediaset. Tanto è vero che a volte su Sky non vedi i programmi delle reti mediaset, perchè queste non vendono i diritti delle trasmissioni a Sky.
Il proprietario di Sky (che non è una pay-TV italiana, ma internazionale) è Murdoch.

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sky non c'entra una cippa con Mediaset. Tanto è vero che a volte su Sky non vedi i programmi delle reti mediaset, perchè queste non vendono i diritti delle trasmissioni a Sky.
> Il proprietario di Sky (che non è una pay-TV italiana, ma internazionale) è Murdoch.
> 
> Buscopann


 Io ho forse detto che mediaset condivide i programmi? Ho detto che condivide personale e attrezzature. Non so che accordi o cointeressenze ci siano, ma questa condivisione la so per certo.


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non so più cosa pensare di questo personaggio..
> Aumenta l'IVA di Sky dal 10 al 20 %...Solo per le pay-tv, non per per le pay per view, quindi mediaset premium non sarà colpita. Ma ovviamente secondo lui non c'è conflitto d'interessi.
> L'ha fatto solamente per togliere un privilegio che la sinistra aveva regalato a sky, portando l'IVA al 10% per la pay-TV. Come se il "professore" non sapesse che *se aumenti l'IVA sky la spalma sugli abbonamenti che così aumenteranno e ricadranno su di noi. *
> E' vergognoso..ma possibile che siamo un Paese che vuole veramente questa scoria radioattiva al Governo?
> ...


Sky *non è il pane* chi non se lo può permettere l'abbonamento lo disdice.


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma non potremmo abbassarceli per sodomizzarlo una volta tanto e non solo per prenderlo?
> 
> Buscopann


potremmo....ma non credo sia realistico...


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sky *non è il pane* chi non se lo può permettere l'abbonamento lo disdice.


Allora perchè non aumenta anche l'IVA della pay per view? E soprattutto..ma lui non era quello che doveva abbassare le tasse  per rilanciare i consumi?  

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sky *non è il pane* chi non se lo può permettere l'abbonamento lo disdice.


è il principio che conta uno...


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho forse detto che mediaset condivide i programmi? Ho detto che condivide personale e attrezzature. Non so che accordi o cointeressenze ci siano, ma questa condivisione la so per certo.


E' molto probabile che Sky paghi un canone per l'affitto delle attrezzature e del personale.
Un pò come Wind fa con la Telecom e la Vodafone

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (1 Dicembre 2008)

Io vi rigiro la frittata, perche' Sky doveva essere privileggiata e avere solo il 10% d'iva?


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Dicembre 2008)

Ragazzi voglio dire che non mi frega se aumenta le tasse a sky o l'iva ... l'importante è che abbassi qualcosa sui bisogni primari.


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io vi rigiro la frittata, perche' Sky doveva essere privileggiata e avere solo il 10% d'iva?


appunto


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io vi rigiro la frittata, perche' Sky doveva essere privileggiata e avere solo il 10% d'iva?


Perchè Sky è una televisione che fa telegiornali e informazione. In Italia l'editoria ha un IVA privilegiata se non sbaglio addirittura al 5%. Per Sky si era trovato un compromesso al 10%. Sky non aveva un privilegio.

Buscopann


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perchè Sky è una televisione che fa telegiornali e informazione. In Italia l'editoria ha un IVA privilegiata se non sbaglio addirittura al 5%. Per Sky si era trovato un compromesso al 10%. Sky non aveva un privilegio.
> 
> Buscopann


azz quindi se io ho una azienda che vende alimentari iva al 4% però faccio anche "servizi" iva al 20 ... diciamo che mi accontento del 10% dai.
non è così che funziona!!
comunque ripeto: frega un caxxo dell'iva al 20%. se non potrò pagare il canone disdico


----------



## Lettrice (1 Dicembre 2008)

Comunque non vi lamentate sentite questa: il mese scorso mi hanno aumentato lo stipendio di 500 euro in piu' al mese che pare una gran figata, se non fosse che ho sforato in un'altra fascia di tasse per cui io dell'aumento vedo solo 42 euro in piu'... figo no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono verde


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque non vi lamentate sentite questa: il mese scorso mi hanno aumentato lo stipendio di 500 euro in piu' al mese che pare una gran figata, se non fosse che ho sforato in un'altra fascia di tasse per cui io dell'aumento vedo solo 42 euro in piu'... figo no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh...qui quando ti aumentano lo stipendio di 100 Euro, ti aumento le tasse di 200. siamo messi peggio noi

Buscopann


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque non vi lamentate sentite questa: il mese scorso mi hanno aumentato lo stipendio di 500 euro in piu' al mese che pare una gran figata, se non fosse che ho sforato in un'altra fascia di tasse per cui io dell'aumento vedo solo 42 euro in piu'... figo no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nella democratica olanda?


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh...qui quando ti aumentano lo stipendio di 100 Euro, ti aumento le tasse di 200. siamo messi peggio noi
> 
> Buscopann


dai che puoi farcela a dare notizie vere!
lo capisci che scrivere queste cose così ti fa scadere tra quelli che dicono caxxate?


----------



## Lettrice (1 Dicembre 2008)

Democraticamente succhiasangue


----------



## Old Airforever (1 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non so più cosa pensare di questo personaggio..
> Aumenta l'IVA di Sky dal 10 al 20 %...Solo per le pay-tv, non per per le pay per view, quindi mediaset premium non sarà colpita. Ma ovviamente secondo lui non c'è conflitto d'interessi.
> L'ha fatto solamente per togliere un privilegio che la sinistra aveva regalato a sky, portando l'IVA al 10% per la pay-TV. Come se il "professore" non sapesse che se aumenti l'IVA sky la spalma sugli abbonamenti che così aumenteranno e ricadranno su di noi.
> E' vergognoso..ma possibile che siamo un Paese che vuole veramente questa scoria radioattiva al Governo?
> ...


...scusa ma...tu gli hai creduto?
Air


----------



## Lettrice (1 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh...qui quando ti aumentano lo stipendio di 100 Euro, ti aumento le tasse di 200. siamo messi peggio noi
> 
> Buscopann



Onestamente credo che al momento nessuno sia messo bene... dall'Appennino alle Ande la merda si spande!

Un po' scurrile, chiedo scusa, ma c'e' crisi nera!


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> azz quindi se io ho una azienda che vende alimentari iva al 4% però faccio anche "servizi" iva al 20 ... diciamo che mi accontento del 10% dai.
> non è così che funziona!!
> comunque ripeto: frega un caxxo dell'iva al 20%. *se non potrò pagare il canone disdico*


Il problema è che non disdirrà nessuno. Semplicemente si abbasseranno nuovamente i consumi perchè ci saranno altri 6-10 Euro al mese che incideranno sul bilancio familiaro, che all'anno fanno 60-120 Euro. Bruscolini per chi non sta male, una voce importante per chi non sta bene. Che continuerà a vedersi la Juve, ma rinuncerà a comprarsi il latte per colazione. Perchè l'Italia è questa.
E ovviamente il Berlusca andrà in tv a dire di comprare le automobili e di non aver paura della crisi..ma va a ciapà i rat!

Buscopann


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Dicembre 2008)

Infatti c'è crisi e non mi sembra che l'iva di Sky sia un problema. Se l'iva di sky viene utilizzata per finanziare qualche decina si social card mi sta bene.


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...scusa ma...tu gli hai creduto?
> Air


Io no...solo che chi gli ha creduto continua a credergli anche di fronte alle evidenze della sua incapacità, dimostrata peraltro in almeno di 20 anni di storia politica (alla faccia del "nuovo"). Ma siamo un Paese che ha anche la memoria corta

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Infatti c'è crisi e non mi sembra che l'iva di Sky sia un problema. Se l'iva di sky viene utilizzata per finanziare qualche decina si social card mi sta bene.



Ah..bella la social card...In effetti risolve un sacco di problemi per chi non arriva a fine mese. 
Sarebbe come risolvere il problema del barbone facendo l'elemosina. Perchè questa social card è un'elemosina di Stato.
Ma porca vacca..Ma non potevano investirli meglio tutti questi soldi invece di dare 1 Euro al giorno a chi non arriva a fine mese?!!

Buscopann


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il problema è che non disdirrà nessuno. Semplicemente si abbasseranno nuovamente i consumi perchè ci saranno altri 6-10 Euro al mese che incideranno sul bilancio familiaro, che all'anno fanno 60-120 Euro. Bruscolini per chi non sta male, una voce importante per chi non sta bene. Che continuerà a vedersi la Juve, ma rinuncerà a comprarsi il latte per colazione. Perchè l'Italia è questa.
> E ovviamente il Berlusca andrà in tv a dire di comprare le automobili e di non aver paura della crisi..ma va a ciapà i rat!
> 
> Buscopann


Dai non ci credo. C'è gente che guarda la tv ma non compra il pane? Se è per quello vedo gente che si gioca molto alle slot machine ai video poker al lotto al superenalotto ... poi però non può mangiare.
E' la società che è malata.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Dai non ci credo. C'è gente che guarda la tv ma non compra il pane? Se è per quello vedo gente che si gioca molto alle slot machine ai video poker al lotto al superenalotto ... poi però non può mangiare.
> E' la società che è malata.


Si certo la societa' e' malata a partire dai governi.


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Infatti c'è crisi e non mi sembra che l'iva di Sky sia un problema. Se l'iva di sky viene utilizzata per finanziare qualche decina si social card mi sta bene.


40 euro al mese...mah!
chi ha un reddito così basso per usufruire della social card si morirà di fame lo stesso e chi non potrà si morirà di fame sempre di più...


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si certo la societa' e' malata a partire dai governi.


VOTA ANTONIO LA TRIPPA!


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si certo la societa' e' malata a partire dai governi.


E infatti i Governi sono lo specchio della società. Però all'estero io ci vedo e ci ho sempre visto un pò più di serietà, almeno nei Governi occidentali, rispetto all'Italia. Non è possibile che ogni anno sta gente si aumenti lo stipendio e nessuno dice e fa nulla

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Dicembre 2008)

A proposito Lettry.
Ho letto che tira una brutta aria anche per i Coffe Shop e per la prostituzione in Olanda. 
Ha comprato casa Ratzinger da voi?

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (1 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A proposito Lettry.
> Ho letto che tira una brutta aria anche per i Coffe Shop e per la prostituzione in Olanda.
> Ha comprato casa Ratzinger da voi?
> 
> Buscopann


Sono dei minchioni!!
Chiudere i coffee shop e le vetrine sarebbe snaturare Amsterdam e perdere una buona fetta del turismo!
Dicono che intorno ai Coffee shops e alla prostituzione gira troppa malavitanza... perche' abolirle a cosa porterebbe?!

Questo paese sta andando fuori di testa... o a picco come tutti gli altri... ora vogliono far pagare le tasse sulla macchina a kilometraggio non voglio neanche sapere come faranno! Ladri!


----------



## Grande82 (1 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sky *non è il pane* chi non se lo può permettere l'abbonamento lo disdice.


 concordo


Buscopann ha detto:


> Allora *perchè non aumenta anche l'IVA della pay per view*? E soprattutto..ma lui non era quello che doveva abbassare le tasse per rilanciare i consumi?
> 
> Buscopann


 infatti dovrebbe


----------



## Grande82 (1 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il problema è che non disdirrà nessuno. Semplicemente si abbasseranno nuovamente i consumi perchè ci saranno altri 6-10 Euro al mese che incideranno sul bilancio familiaro, che all'anno fanno 60-120 Euro. Bruscolini per chi non sta male, una voce importante per chi non sta bene. Che continuerà a vedersi la Juve, ma rinuncerà a comprarsi il latte per colazione. Perchè l'Italia è questa.
> E ovviamente il Berlusca andrà in tv a dire di comprare le automobili e di non aver paura della crisi..ma va a ciapà i rat!
> 
> Buscopann


 ed è un'italia sbagliata, che 'appare' e non sa rinunciare.
io ho fiducia in questo popolo che sa vivere e tirar fuori il meglio... dal niente!!!
La crisi c'è e ci sarà, ma non per il canone sky, bensì perchè in due mesi ho sentito, di straforo, di circa 10000 licenziamenti. E quanti non ne sento? quante piccole e medie aziende non ce la fanno? e lo stato ?dovrebbe investire! Assumere, fare opere pubbliche, mettere in moto l'economia......


----------



## Old alesera (1 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ed è un'italia sbagliata, che 'appare' e non sa rinunciare.
> io ho fiducia in questo popolo che sa vivere e tirar fuori il meglio... dal niente!!!
> La crisi c'è e ci sarà, ma non per il canone sky, bensì perchè in due mesi ho sentito, di straforo, di circa 10000 licenziamenti. E quanti non ne sento? quante piccole e medie aziende non ce la fanno? e lo stato ?dovrebbe investire! Assumere, fare opere pubbliche, mettere in moto l'economia......


 
se vi vedete Delirio di Grillo....capirete.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













lui quest'estate già disse come fece per la Parmalat che c'era una crisi gravissima in atto, ma i giornalisti si preoccuparono della sua frase 
Morfeo Napolitano...


----------



## Old alesera (1 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Infatti c'è crisi e non mi sembra che l'iva di Sky sia un problema. Se l'iva di sky viene utilizzata per finanziare qualche decina si social card mi sta bene.


 
magari più che l'iva di Sky la gente si farà più Mediaset Premium, un problema piccolo piccolo certo, ma che va ad arricchire chi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Allora perchè non aumenta anche l'IVA della pay per view? *E soprattutto..ma lui non era quello che doveva abbassare le tasse per rilanciare i consumi*?
> 
> Buscopann


 Sì, doveva abbassare le tasse, ma quelle delle aziende. Perché se non succede chiuderanno e tutti a casa. Altro che lavoro e consumi. E ora che c'è la recessione, deve farlo per forza, ma non senza tassare il lusso, perché da qualche parte i soldi devono pure arrivare.


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Dicembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Sì, doveva abbassare le tasse, ma quelle delle aziende. *Perché se non succede chiuderanno e tutti a casa.* Altro che lavoro e consumi. E ora che c'è la recessione, deve farlo per forza, ma non senza tassare il lusso, perché da qualche parte i soldi devono pure arrivare.


appunto ...


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2008)

*è la solita questione degli "altri"*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Il problema è che non disdirrà nessuno. Semplicemente si abbasseranno nuovamente i consumi perchè ci saranno altri 6-10 Euro al mese che incideranno sul bilancio familiaro, che all'anno fanno 60-120 Euro. Bruscolini per chi non sta male, una voce importante per chi non sta bene. *Che continuerà a vedersi la Juve, ma rinuncerà a comprarsi il latte per colazione. Perchè l'Italia è questa.*
> E ovviamente il Berlusca andrà in tv a dire di comprare le automobili e di non aver paura della crisi..ma va a ciapà i rat!
> 
> Buscopann


 criticando il governo finisci per disprezzare fortemente l'italia intera.ora, capisco che abbiamo quello che votiamo e che quindi ci meritiamo
 ma un'affermazione del genere non è tollerabile per la nostra dignità .
luogo comune per luogo comune l'italia siamo tutti noi e solo se ti senti omologato ad un simile specchio puoi pensarla in questo modo


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Dicembre 2008)

*DA IL SOLE 24 ORE di oggi:*

«Esiste un blocco di documenti che hanno origine a Bruxelles da cui risulta che il sistema italiano, stratificato su più anni, era fuori dalla giurisprudenza europea per la quale dato un medesimo servizio non puoi avere aliquote segmentate in funzione delle tecniche di trasmissione utilizzate». Lo ha detto il ministro dell'Economia, Giulio Tremonti, al termine dell'Ecofin a Bruxelles, parlando del pacchetto anti crisi varato dal governo che contiene anche la norma che aumenta al 20% l'Iva per le pay tv, e dunque Sky. Su questo, ha aggiunto Tremonti, «è stata avviata una procedura di infrazione comunitaria e la soluzione poteva essere solo quella dell'allineamento delle aliquote. C'è un carteggio tra la Commissione Ue e il Governo Prodi che prevede l'impegno del Governo ad allineare le aliquote. L'impegno scadeva in questi giorni».


----------



## brugola (2 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> *DA IL SOLE 24 ORE di oggi:*
> 
> «Esiste un blocco di documenti che hanno origine a Bruxelles da cui risulta che il sistema italiano, stratificato su più anni, era fuori dalla giurisprudenza europea per la quale dato un medesimo servizio non puoi avere aliquote segmentate in funzione delle tecniche di trasmissione utilizzate». Lo ha detto il ministro dell'Economia, Giulio Tremonti, al termine dell'Ecofin a Bruxelles, parlando del pacchetto anti crisi varato dal governo che contiene anche la norma che aumenta al 20% l'Iva per le pay tv, e dunque Sky. Su questo, ha aggiunto Tremonti, «è stata avviata una procedura di infrazione comunitaria e la soluzione poteva essere solo quella dell'allineamento delle aliquote. C'è un carteggio tra la Commissione Ue e il Governo Prodi che prevede l'impegno del Governo ad allineare le aliquote. L'impegno scadeva in questi giorni».


quel coglione di prodi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




cmq che ci sia un conflitto di interesse per berlusconi è lampante  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ps. ciao uno


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quel coglione di prodi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In tutto quello che fa ci può essere conflitto ... ovviamente. Però non mi va di pensare che se una cosa la fa per lui deve essere CONTRO di noi.
Ciao brugolina bella


----------



## brugola (2 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> In tutto quello che fa ci può essere conflitto ... ovviamente. Però non mi va di pensare che se una cosa la fa per lui *deve essere CONTRO di noi.*
> Ciao brugolina bella


è contro murdoch ovviamene no?
noi magari si disdice sky..murdoch perde una larghissima fetta di mercato


----------



## Old alesera (2 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> *DA IL SOLE 24 ORE di oggi:*
> 
> «Esiste un blocco di documenti che hanno origine a Bruxelles da cui risulta che il sistema italiano, stratificato su più anni, era fuori dalla giurisprudenza europea per la quale dato un medesimo servizio non puoi avere aliquote segmentate in funzione delle tecniche di trasmissione utilizzate». Lo ha detto il ministro dell'Economia, Giulio Tremonti, al termine dell'Ecofin a Bruxelles, parlando del pacchetto anti crisi varato dal governo che contiene anche la norma che aumenta al 20% l'Iva per le pay tv, e dunque Sky. Su questo, ha aggiunto Tremonti, «è stata avviata una procedura di infrazione comunitaria e la soluzione poteva essere solo quella dell'allineamento delle aliquote. C'è un carteggio tra la Commissione Ue e il Governo Prodi che prevede l'impegno del Governo ad allineare le aliquote. L'impegno scadeva in questi giorni».





ma si si aiutano a vicenda il Berlusca con mediaset ci guadagna e la moglie di Fassino si fa altre 4 5 legislature in parlamento a 10 000 euro al mese...


----------



## Old Buscopann (2 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> criticando il governo finisci per disprezzare fortemente l'italia intera.ora, capisco che abbiamo quello che votiamo e che quindi ci meritiamo
> ma un'affermazione del genere non è tollerabile per la nostra dignità .
> luogo comune per luogo comune l'italia siamo tutti noi e solo se ti senti omologato ad un simile specchio puoi pensarla in questo modo


Certo che critico l'Italia. Conosci un altro Paese occidentale che avrebbe eletto Berlusconi? 
Quando parli di dignità di un popolo non devi confondere la tua dignità con quella della massa. come esseri singoli possiamo anche avere una nostra dignità e nella maggior parte è così. Ma come massa siamo un popolo di coglioni

Buscopann


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo che critico l'Italia. Conosci un altro Paese occidentale che avrebbe eletto Berlusconi?
> Quando parli di dignità di un popolo non devi confondere la tua dignità con quella della massa. come esseri singoli possiamo anche avere una nostra dignità e nella maggior parte è così. Ma come massa siamo un popolo di coglioni
> 
> Buscopann


chissà da dove proviene la massa?!? ... mi hanno insegnato che una somma deriva dagli addendi


----------



## Old Buscopann (2 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> chissà da dove proviene la massa?!? ... mi hanno insegnato che una somma deriva dagli addendi


Siamo un popolo di individualisti...E un popolo di individualisti non ha dignità. Noi non abbiamo una dignità di popolo perchè non abbiamo una storia di popolo. 

Buscopann


----------



## Old alesera (2 Dicembre 2008)

chissà se dobbiamo toccare il fondo per risollevarci o se siamo un popolo che non affronta mai veramente la realtà, che ostenta e pensa alla prossima partita di calcio davanti ad una pizza....


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Dicembre 2008)

Fino a quando ci saranno persone che la pensano in questo modo il popolo italiano sarà sempre così.
Non c'è verso!


----------



## Old alesera (2 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Fino a quando ci saranno persone che la pensano in questo modo il popolo italiano sarà sempre così.
> Non c'è verso!


 
in questo modo come?


----------



## Grande82 (2 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> *DA IL SOLE 24 ORE di oggi:*
> 
> «Esiste un blocco di documenti che hanno origine a Bruxelles da cui risulta che il sistema italiano, stratificato su più anni, era fuori dalla giurisprudenza europea per la quale dato un medesimo servizio non puoi avere aliquote segmentate in funzione delle tecniche di trasmissione utilizzate». Lo ha detto il ministro dell'Economia, Giulio Tremonti, al termine dell'Ecofin a Bruxelles, parlando del pacchetto anti crisi varato dal governo che contiene anche la norma che aumenta al 20% l'Iva per le pay tv, e dunque Sky. Su questo, ha aggiunto Tremonti, «*è stata avviata una procedura di infrazione comunitaria e la soluzione poteva essere solo quella dell'allineamento delle aliquote*. C'è un carteggio tra la Commissione Ue e il Governo Prodi che prevede l'impegno del Governo ad allineare le aliquote. L'impegno scadeva in questi giorni».


 ah, ho capito!! Come per rete 4?


----------



## Grande82 (2 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> In tutto quello che fa ci può essere conflitto ... ovviamente. Però non mi va di pensare che se una cosa la fa per lui deve essere CONTRO di noi.
> Ciao brugolina bella


 e perchè a mediavideo no?!?!?!


----------



## Old alesera (2 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ah, ho capito!! Come per rete 4?


 
si si infatti Fede sta ancora sulla Terra (ahimè) invece di andare sul satellite....(o in un buco nero 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Grande82 (2 Dicembre 2008)

guarda ale, io penso questo: i soldi da qualche parte devono uscire. 
Da dove? Dai beni di lusso. Se escono da tutte le tasche la situazione sarà sempre più nera. 
Quali sono i beni di lusso? Quelli a cui chi non arriva a fine mese ha già rinunciato o può rinunciare: paytv è fra questi. Auto di lusso (suv inclusi). Seconda e decima casa. E chissà quante altre cose ancora che non mi vengono in mente.
Se poi uno non rinuncia vuol dire che a fine mese ci arriva.

Però bisogna che le cose siano eque.
Mediaset e rete 4 incluse.


----------



## Old alesera (2 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> guarda ale, io penso questo: i soldi da qualche parte devono uscire.
> Da dove? Dai beni di lusso. Se escono da tutte le tasche la situazione sarà sempre più nera.
> Quali sono i beni di lusso? Quelli a cui chi non arriva a fine mese ha già rinunciato o può rinunciare: paytv è fra questi. Auto di lusso (suv inclusi). Seconda e decima casa. E chissà quante altre cose ancora che non mi vengono in mente.
> Se poi uno non rinuncia vuol dire che a fine mese ci arriva.
> ...


 
gli stipendi dei politici?
il pesce puzza dalla testa.....


----------



## Grande82 (2 Dicembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> gli stipendi dei politici?
> il pesce puzza dalla testa.....


non sono così certa che siano del tutto ingiustificati. 
Mi informerò meglio e poi ti farò sapere la mia opinione.
E' ingiustificato che quelli degli statali non siano all'altezza, quello sì!


----------



## Old amarax (2 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sky non c'entra una cippa con Mediaset. Tanto è vero che a volte su Sky non vedi i programmi delle reti mediaset, perchè queste non vendono i diritti delle trasmissioni a Sky.
> Il proprietario di Sky (che non è una pay-TV italiana, ma internazionale) è Murdoch.
> 
> Buscopann


La sensazione è che stia cambiando il bersaglio...ma con il suo diretto tornaconto. certo chi vuole cmq servizi extra alla tv passa al digitale e guarda un pò c'è mediaset...
Per dirne solo qualcuna?
La sanità è al collasso...
lora c'è il ticket sui farmaci tipo omeprazolo per lo stomaco. In farmacia oggi ad un signore gli stava venendo un coccolone: 11 euro e prima non ne pagava niente perchè esente per la patologia.
Un'altra?
Si fa grande perchè ha toloto l'ICI. Non la doveva togliere a tutti ma solo fino ad una cifra comune...che so fino a 100.000 di valore. Il resto andava tassato 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ed ora i comuni sono completamente a terra. Chissà cos'altro si inventa oltre l'ottimismo che ci deve animare


----------



## Old Becco (2 Dicembre 2008)

Ma quello che io faccio una fatica cane a capire, è che questo governo ha un gradimento oltre il 70%   ..... 
Ma io sono proprio il più scemo di tutti? Oltre ad essere il più cornuto? (tanto per riallacciarmi al forum)


----------



## Old belledejour (2 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io non so più cosa pensare di questo personaggio..
> Aumenta l'IVA di Sky dal 10 al 20 %...Solo per le pay-tv, non per per le pay per view, quindi mediaset premium non sarà colpita. *Ma ovviamente secondo lui non c'è conflitto d'interessi.*
> L'ha fatto solamente per togliere un privilegio che la sinistra aveva regalato a sky, portando l'IVA al 10% per la pay-TV. Come se il "professore" non sapesse che se aumenti l'IVA sky la spalma sugli abbonamenti che così aumenteranno e ricadranno su di noi.
> *E' vergognoso..ma possibile che siamo un Paese che vuole veramente questa scoria radioattiva al Governo?
> ...


Io non ce l'ho con lui, non trovo vergognoso lui.
Trovo vergognosi i suoi elettori!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Certo che critico l'Italia. Conosci un altro Paese occidentale che avrebbe eletto Berlusconi?
> Quando parli di dignità di un popolo non devi confondere la tua dignità con quella della massa. come esseri singoli possiamo anche avere una nostra dignità e nella maggior parte è così. Ma come massa siamo un popolo di coglioni
> 
> Buscopann


Scusa io non la vedo così. Io vedo che l'Italia non sa cosa vuole, e quando ha un governo allora vorrebbe un altro. Questo è l'Italia che conosco. Mai che vanno una volta d'accordo e tirano il carro in una direzione. No. Lo spezzano in mille pezzi e lo ricompongono piangendo sulle macerie.

Berlusconi è uno che tira in una direzione e lo fa con proprio interesse. Perché se governa male, anche la sua industria muore, mica solo quella degli altri.

A mangiare sono tutti bravi, ma a fare, realizzare qualcosa di concreto, pur avendo come aiutanti gli spezzacarri? Tu saresti in grado di fare minimamente un governo? Se sì, fallo, perché quello che fai nel piccolo si riflette nel grande. Se no, accetta quella che ti danno gli altri. Secondo me non c'è altra scelta. Una via di mezzo è la morte del carro. Del tuo, mio, nostro carro.


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> La sensazione è che stia cambiando il bersaglio...ma con il suo diretto tornaconto. certo chi vuole cmq servizi extra alla tv passa al digitale e guarda un pò c'è mediaset...
> Per dirne solo qualcuna?
> La sanità è al collasso...
> lora c'è il ticket sui farmaci tipo omeprazolo per lo stomaco. In farmacia oggi ad un signore gli stava venendo un coccolone: 11 euro e prima non ne pagava niente perchè esente per la patologia.
> ...


tutti in cantina?


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Dicembre 2008)

Il vero problema è che tutto ciò che fa berlusconi non va bene. Quel provvedimento andava preso (non lo sapevo ma ieri sera l'ho sentito: l'iva al 10% ce l'ha il latte in polvere, lo zucchero ecc. ecc.) ma se lo prende il governo berlusconi e non il governo prodi si grida allo scandalo. Sapete che c'è? se non mi posso permettere un piccolo aumento di Sky disdico l'abbonamento e ripeto: NON E' MICA IL PANE!!!
Il vero problema potrebbe essere, come dite voi, il conflitto di interessi ma scusate chi lo doveva risolvere? Il precedente governo poteva fare una legge di un solo articolo e risolvere il problema. NON HA VOLUTO FARLO PERCHE' COL CONFLITTO DI INTERESSI CI CAMPANO. Altre idee??? Costano fatica. Sparare su berlusconi costa un caxxo.

Allora per riepilogare: tutto ciò che ha fatto, fa e farà berlusconi è da demonizzare. Direi che ci starebbe bene una cura psichiatrica


----------



## Old mena (3 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Il vero problema è che tutto ciò che fa berlusconi non va bene. Quel provvedimento andava preso (non lo sapevo ma ieri sera l'ho sentito: l'iva al 10% ce l'ha il latte in polvere, lo zucchero ecc. ecc.) ma se lo prende il governo berlusconi e non il governo prodi si grida allo scandalo. Sapete che c'è? se non mi posso permettere un piccolo aumento di Sky disdico l'abbonamento e ripeto: NON E' MICA IL PANE!!!
> Il vero problema potrebbe essere, come dite voi, *il conflitto di interessi ma scusate chi lo doveva risolvere?* Il precedente governo poteva fare una legge di un solo articolo e risolvere il problema. NON HA VOLUTO FARLO PERCHE' COL CONFLITTO DI INTERESSI CI CAMPANO. Altre idee??? Costano fatica. Sparare su berlusconi costa un caxxo.
> 
> Allora per riepilogare: tutto ciò che ha fatto, fa e farà berlusconi è da demonizzare. Direi che ci starebbe bene una cura psichiatrica


 Il governo Prodi non lo ha risolto...ma cio' non toglie che lui ci sta per scelta e con piacere in pieno conflitto d'interessi!!! Che vuoi dire che per un reato...il colpevole non è chi l'ha commesso, ma  chi non lo ha arrestato???


----------



## Old mirtilla (3 Dicembre 2008)

Io nn ci capisco molto di politica, la seguo poco perchè mi innervosisce, tanto per i poveracci non cambierà mai niente e siamo sempre quelli messi con le spalle al muro.
Dico solo che è il SISTEMA che bisogna cambiare.
Leggi esecutive volute e fatte dal popolo rappresentato da POCHE persone non di classe politica per eredità, ma per merito.
Che vengano dal popolo, con mandati brevi che si sovappongano di qualche mese per il passaggio delle consegne, che facciano un lavoro retribuito come un normale lavoro d'ufficio (che in fondo è quello che fanno, a volte!) e che dopo se ne ritornino dalla fogna da cui sono venuti.
Perchè un metalmeccanico che si spacca la schiena 8 ore al giorno, in fonderia magari, con 60 gradi anche ad agosto, a contatto con sostanze tossiche e pericolose deve guadagnare la miseria che guadagna, mentre i politici prendono quello che prendono, con un sacco di agevolazioni e regalie per poi nn far funzionare niente?
Elezione a caso di gente normale che dura poco, ecco come farei.
Perchè un berlusconi o un prodi o chiunque là dentro nn ha idea di cosa vuol dire non arrivare alla fine del mese! Non hanno idea di cosa significa nn poter accontentare tuo figlio o dovergli mettere la carne nel piatto solo due volte alla settimana sennò nn arrivi a pagare tutto! NON LO SANNO!! E vorrei che lo sapessero.....io li manderei tutti a lavorare ca**o!
scusate lo sfogo........ *W IL RE!!*


----------



## Old Buscopann (3 Dicembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Scusa io non la vedo così. *Io vedo che l'Italia non sa cosa vuole, e quando ha un governo allora vorrebbe un altro. Questo è l'Italia che conosco. Mai che vanno una volta d'accordo e tirano il carro in una direzione. No. Lo spezzano in mille pezzi e lo ricompongono piangendo sulle macerie.*
> 
> Berlusconi è uno che tira in una direzione e lo fa con proprio interesse. Perché se governa male, anche la sua industria muore, mica solo quella degli altri.
> 
> A mangiare sono tutti bravi, ma a fare, realizzare qualcosa di concreto, pur avendo come aiutanti gli spezzacarri? Tu saresti in grado di fare minimamente un governo? Se sì, fallo, perché quello che fai nel piccolo si riflette nel grande. Se no, accetta quella che ti danno gli altri. Secondo me non c'è altra scelta. Una via di mezzo è la morte del carro. Del tuo, mio, nostro carro.


Quello che tu hai descritto è la conferma di un popolo che non esiste.
In Italia, per questioni storiche, siamo individualisti. Lo siamo stati fin da quando è caduto l'impero romano d'occidente. solo che i Romani non erano italiani. Erano Romani appunto. Un popolo scomparso che parlava il latino e che ci ha lasciato in eredità solo le rovine di quell'epoca. Perchè noi siamo figli dell'Italia medievale, quella della città Stato e dei Comuni, delle continue lotte, alleanze e congiure che hanno dominato l'Italia (una realtà geografica e non politica) fino a quandoi un giorno, un certo Garibaldi, decise di costruire qualcosa che non era mai esistita.
Qualcuno disse, a giusta ragione, che prima di fare l'Italia bisognava fare gli italiani. L'avessero ascoltato ora probabilmente esisterebbe un popolo e non un accozzaglia di individualisti che si sentono un popolo solo quando ci sono i mondiali di calcio. Perchè è solo in quei momenti che l'Italia diventa un popolo. Un popolo è un insieme di persone che ragionano per il bene comune e non del singolo, un insieme di persone che quando vengono calpestati i diritti del popolo stesso reagisce e fa un culo grande come una capanna ai politici. Faccio l'esempio della Francia, quando il Governo provò recentemente a liberarizzare ulteriormente il mercato del lavoro favorendo la precarietà. Fecero 3 settimane di sciopero di fila...di fila..paralizzando il Paese..Il Governo fu costretto a ritirare il decreto..Costretto dal popolo. Ma loro hanno avuto la rivoluzione Francese e storicamente sono un popolo. Nonostante mi stiano sulle balle in Francia i Governi hanno paura del popolo. qui in Italia se ne fanno beffe, perchè sanno che questo grande popolo è solo un'invenzione.

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Il vero problema è che tutto ciò che fa berlusconi non va bene. Quel provvedimento andava preso (non lo sapevo ma ieri sera l'ho sentito: l'iva al 10% ce l'ha il latte in polvere, lo zucchero ecc. ecc.) ma se lo prende il governo berlusconi e non il governo prodi si grida allo scandalo. Sapete che c'è? se non mi posso permettere un piccolo aumento di Sky disdico l'abbonamento e ripeto: NON E' MICA IL PANE!!!
> Il vero problema potrebbe essere, come dite voi, il conflitto di interessi ma scusate chi lo doveva risolvere? Il precedente governo poteva fare una legge di un solo articolo e risolvere il problema. NON HA VOLUTO FARLO PERCHE' COL CONFLITTO DI INTERESSI CI CAMPANO. Altre idee??? Costano fatica. Sparare su berlusconi costa un caxxo.
> 
> Allora per riepilogare: tutto ciò che ha fatto, fa e farà berlusconi è da demonizzare. Direi che ci starebbe bene una cura psichiatrica


_Dell'aumento dell'IVA non me ne frega nulla._
_Ma per quanto riguarda il conflitto d'interessi esiste la legge elettorale del 1957 che dice_
Art. 10
[ T.U. delle leggi elettorali; Titolo II; Capo II ]

*Non sono eleggibili* inoltre:

1. 1) *coloro che in proprio o in qualità di rappresentanti legali di società o di imprese private risultino vincolati con lo Stato per contratti di opere o di somministrazioni, oppure per concessioni o autorizzazioni amministrative di notevole entità economica*, che importino l'obbligo di adempimenti specifici, l'osservanza di norme generali o particolari protettive del pubblico interesse, alle quali la concessione o la autorizzazione è sottoposta;

2. 2) i rappresentanti, amministratori e dirigenti di società e imprese volte al profitto di privati e sussidiate dallo Stato con sovvenzioni continuative o con garanzia di assegnazioni o di interessi, quando questi sussidi non siano concessi in forza di una legge generale dello Stato;

3. 3) i consulenti legali e amministrativi che prestino in modo permanente l'opera loro alle persone, società e imprese di cui ai nn. 1 e 2, vincolate allo Stato nei modi di cui sopra.

Dalla ineleggibilità sono esclusi i dirigenti di cooperative e di consorzi di cooperative, iscritte regolarmente nei registri di Prefettura.

_Non è stata applicata nel caso di Berlusconi che è titolare della concessione delle frequenze televisive._


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> _Dell'aumento dell'IVA non me ne frega nulla._
> _Ma per quanto riguarda il conflitto d'interessi esiste la legge elettorale del 1957 che dice_
> Art. 10
> [ T.U. delle leggi elettorali; Titolo II; Capo II ]
> ...


Se vogliam esser fiscali, non lo è più...


----------



## Old unodinoi (3 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> _Dell'aumento dell'IVA non me ne frega nulla._
> _Ma per quanto riguarda il conflitto d'interessi esiste la legge elettorale del 1957 che dice_
> Art. 10
> [ T.U. delle leggi elettorali; Titolo II; Capo II ]
> ...


Capisco che il lavoro che fai non ti aiuta a capire nel caso di specie. Manda la legge a Veltroni così mandano a casa berlusconi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Capisco che il lavoro che fai non ti aiuta a capire nel caso di specie. Manda la legge a Veltroni così mandano a casa berlusconi


Mentre tu sei un'esperto in materia?
La mancata approvazione di una legge sul conflitto d'interessi (o dell'applicazione della sovraesposta, che in altro punto specifica che s applica anche se i titolari sono parenti) al suo caso, sta nella valutazione dell'opportunità politica, proprio perché, essendo titolare di concessioni con un certo potere di formazione dell'opinione pubblica e del consenso, applicandola normativa del '57 o approvandone un'altra nuova, meno contestabile da interpretazioni e cavilli (Confalonieri infatti è stato fatto rientrare in quella legge e dichiarato inelleggibile), si sarebbe scatenato uno scontro che è stato valutato controproducente.
Come in tutte le questioni politiche le cose sono complesse e difficilmente si può avere la controprova che sarebbe stato meglio scegliere diversamente.


P.S. Queste notizie non le ho avute direttemente dal Walter, ma certamente da chi è più informato di te.
P.S. Ce l'hai con la mia professione giusto per attaccare sul personale e o hai avuto una maestra stronza o hai avuto difficoltà a scuola e scarichi su di me le tue frustrazioni?
Mi spiace in tutti i casi.
Io sono una maestra competente, autorevole, molto dolce e amata dai bambini. Ti informo di queste cose per evitarti in futuro ulteriori riferimenti perché assolutamente inefficaci.
Ciao


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Dicembre 2008)

sempre piu orgoglioso di essere apolitico e di non andare a votare da piu di 6 anni ormai....almeno non mi avranno come complice destra o sinistra che sia.........
un consiglio....fate come me...se proprio dovete votare andateci ma scrivete sulla scheda cio che pensate della classe politica italiana....io l'ho fatto ....e non ho scritto certo delle frasi d'amore


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quello che tu hai descritto è la conferma di un popolo che non esiste.
> In Italia, per questioni storiche, siamo individualisti. Lo siamo stati fin da quando è caduto l'impero romano d'occidente. solo che i Romani non erano italiani. Erano Romani appunto. Un popolo scomparso che parlava il latino e che ci ha lasciato in eredità solo le rovine di quell'epoca. Perchè noi siamo figli dell'Italia medievale, quella della città Stato e dei Comuni, delle continue lotte, alleanze e congiure che hanno dominato l'Italia (una realtà geografica e non politica) fino a quandoi un giorno, un certo Garibaldi, decise di costruire qualcosa che non era mai esistita.
> Qualcuno disse, a giusta ragione, che prima di fare l'Italia bisognava fare gli italiani. L'avessero ascoltato ora probabilmente esisterebbe un popolo e non un accozzaglia di individualisti che si sentono un popolo solo quando ci sono i mondiali di calcio. Perchè è solo in quei momenti che l'Italia diventa un popolo. Un popolo è un insieme di persone che ragionano per il bene comune e non del singolo, un insieme di persone che quando vengono calpestati i diritti del popolo stesso reagisce e fa un culo grande come una capanna ai politici. Faccio l'esempio della Francia, quando il Governo provò recentemente a liberarizzare ulteriormente il mercato del lavoro favorendo la precarietà. Fecero 3 settimane di sciopero di fila...di fila..paralizzando il Paese..Il Governo fu costretto a ritirare il decreto..Costretto dal popolo. Ma loro hanno avuto la rivoluzione Francese e storicamente sono un popolo. Nonostante mi stiano sulle balle in Francia i Governi hanno paura del popolo. qui in Italia se ne fanno beffe, perchè sanno che questo grande popolo è solo un'invenzione.
> 
> Buscopann


 
E' verissimo, quoto a mille busco!


----------



## Old mirtilla (4 Dicembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sempre piu orgoglioso di essere apolitico e di non andare a votare da piu di 6 anni ormai....almeno non mi avranno come complice destra o sinistra che sia.........
> un consiglio....fate come me...se proprio dovete votare andateci ma scrivete sulla scheda cio che pensate della classe politica italiana....io l'ho fatto ....e non ho scritto certo delle frasi d'amore


 Dovremmo farlo tutti però, tutti INSIEME!
Ma come ha detto Buscopann prima di noi, gli italiani sono un popolo di pecoroni e nn saremo mai in grado di stare uniti per il bene di tutti!!


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Dicembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Dovremmo farlo tutti però, tutti INSIEME!
> Ma come ha detto Buscopann prima di noi, gli italiani sono un popolo di pecoroni e nn saremo mai in grado di stare uniti per il bene di tutti!!


aspettiamo pur sempre che si muova prima qualcun altro  

	
	
		
		
	


	









epperò son sempre gli altri a esser caproni


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sempre piu orgoglioso di essere apolitico e di non andare a votare da piu di 6 anni ormai....almeno non mi avranno come complice destra o sinistra che sia.........
> un consiglio....fate come me...se proprio dovete votare andateci ma scrivete sulla scheda cio che pensate della classe politica italiana....io l'ho fatto ....e non ho scritto certo delle frasi d'amore


 certo, facessimo tutti così avremmo risolto tutto.
trovo che non esprimersi nel diritto dovere del voto non dia la dignità di lamentarsi della situazione in cui versa il paese


----------



## Old alesera (4 Dicembre 2008)

comunque il problema dell'Iva di Sky è l'ultimo dei problemi

certo lo psiconano poteva abbassare l'iva piuttosto che alzarla....ma credo che i problemi seri siano gli esuberi della Telecom, (grazie al tronchetto dell'infelicità Tronchetti Provera) siano i tagli nelle case automobilistiche,ecc ecc ecc......


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, facessimo tutti così avremmo risolto tutto.
> trovo che non esprimersi nel diritto dovere del voto non dia la dignità di lamentarsi della situazione in cui versa il paese


 il concetto di democrazia e' che chi e' eletto dalla maggioranza faccia poi l'interesse della maggioranza stessa....domanda
quando mai il governo dx o sx che sia almeno in tempi recenti ha fatto l'interesse della collettivita' invece del proprio?
rispondi e trovi anche le ragioni della mia decisione


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Dicembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Dovremmo farlo tutti però, tutti INSIEME!
> Ma come ha detto Buscopann prima di noi, gli italiani sono un popolo di pecoroni e nn saremo mai in grado di stare uniti per il bene di tutti!!


 appunto
dei pecoroni
ci meritiamo chi ci governa
berluscaz adesso
e il mortadella prima


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il concetto di democrazia e' che chi e' eletto dalla maggioranza faccia poi l'interesse della maggioranza stessa....domanda
> quando mai il governo dx o sx che sia almeno in tempi recenti ha fatto l'interesse della collettivita' invece del proprio?
> rispondi e trovi anche le ragioni della mia decisione


 dimmi tu la costruttività del tuo non voto .
solo se ci fosse una vera forza popolare unita in questa protesta avrebbe un senso,
individualmente rimane la rinuncia a partecipare ad un cambiamento


----------



## Old mena (4 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se vogliam esser fiscali, non lo è più...


Esser fiscale in questo caso, significa avere il prosciutto sugli occhi…e qualcosa da un’altra parte!


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> dimmi tu la costruttività del tuo non voto .
> solo se ci fosse una vera forza popolare unita in questa protesta avrebbe un senso,
> individualmente rimane la rinuncia a partecipare ad un cambiamento


 la costruttivita'???
non voglio essere complice e contribuire alla scalata di certi farabutti...puo bastare??almeno non mi avranno
cambiamento???
dov'e un cambiamento???quando mai c'e stato?
dimmi che cambiamenti hai visto almeno da 18 anni a questa parte nella societa italiana
se mi trovi cambiamenti in meglio te ne sono grato
la sx che critica berlusconi magari a ragione che c....o ha fatto quando comandava mortadella???
risposta niente
ecco spiegato il tutto


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> la costruttivita'???
> non voglio essere complice e contribuire alla scalata di certi farabutti...puo bastare??almeno *non mi avranno*
> cambiamento???
> dov'e un cambiamento???quando mai c'e stato?
> ...


 ...ah beh


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Dicembre 2008)

rispondi anche alle mie domande a proposito dei cambiamenti.....


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> rispondi anche alle mie domande a proposito dei cambiamenti.....


* dov'e un cambiamento???quando mai c'e stato?
dimmi che cambiamenti hai visto almeno da 18 anni a questa parte nella societa italiana
se mi trovi cambiamenti in meglio te ne sono grato
la sx che critica berlusconi magari a ragione che c....o ha fatto quando comandava mortadella???
risposta niente
ecco spiegato il tutto *

se nulla è cambiato non giustifica la passività che ancor meno produce.
mi pare di aver espresso un concetto chiaro


----------



## Old mena (4 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se vogliam esser fiscali, non lo è più...





Minerva ha detto:


> * dov'e un cambiamento???quando mai c'e stato?*
> *dimmi che cambiamenti hai visto almeno da 18 anni a questa parte nella societa italiana*
> *se mi trovi cambiamenti in meglio te ne sono grato*
> *la sx che critica berlusconi magari a ragione che c....o ha fatto quando comandava mortadella???*
> ...


...aggiungerei che nulla è cambiato perchè la maggioranza di Prodi era esigua. Se ci fosse stata meno passività da parte di chi comunque ammette che Berlusconi è criticabile...non ci trovemmo in questa situazione. La passività è quindi causa della catastrofe a cui Berlusconi ci sta condannando!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sempre piu orgoglioso di essere apolitico e di non andare a votare da piu di 6 anni ormai....almeno non mi avranno come complice destra o sinistra che sia.........
> un consiglio....fate come me...se proprio dovete votare andateci ma scrivete sulla scheda cio che pensate della classe politica italiana....io l'ho fatto ....e non ho scritto certo delle frasi d'amore


 Soluzione utilissima


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> *aspettiamo pur sempre che si muova prima qualcun altro*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In molti si sono mossi. Pur essendo una persona piena di contraddizioni, Grillo ha cercato di portare in piazza la gente per spodestare questa classe politica (non un partito..una classe politica). Alla fine il potere dei media l'ha catagolato come qualunquista e con questo aggettivo hanno bollato tutta la sua campagna.
Nel mio piccolo (parlo del mio ambiente lavorativo) ho sempre cercato di coinvolgere le persone a fare muro contro delle evidenti "ingiustizie" da parte dei datori di lavoro. Il risultato? 2 o 3 pirla disposti a seguirti, il resto della massa a capo chino che ti dice sottovoce "è un brutto momento..è meglio fare come dicono". Questa è la realtà del finto popolo italiano. Ciò che chiamiamo popolo è una massa di individualisti che pensa solo ad una cosa e cioè che non vengano calpestati i propri interessi.

Buscopann


----------



## Old alesera (4 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In molti si sono mossi. Pur essendo una persona piena di contraddizioni, Grillo ha cercato di portare in piazza la gente per spodestare questa classe politica (non un partito..una classe politica). Alla fine il potere dei media l'ha catagolato come qualunquista e con questo aggettivo hanno bollato tutta la sua campagna.
> Nel mio piccolo (parlo del mio ambiente lavorativo) ho sempre cercato di coinvolgere le persone a fare muro contro delle evidenti "ingiustizie" da parte dei datori di lavoro. Il risultato? 2 o 3 pirla disposti a seguirti, il resto della massa a capo chino che ti dice sottovoce "è un brutto momento..è meglio fare come dicono". Questa è la realtà del finto popolo italiano. Ciò che chiamiamo popolo è una massa di individualisti che pensa solo ad una cosa e cioè che non vengano calpestati i propri interessi.
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In molti si sono mossi. Pur essendo una persona piena di contraddizioni, Grillo ha cercato di portare in piazza la gente per spodestare questa classe politica (non un partito..una classe politica). Alla fine il potere dei media l'ha catagolato come qualunquista e con questo aggettivo hanno bollato tutta la sua campagna.
> Nel mio piccolo (parlo del mio ambiente lavorativo) ho sempre cercato di coinvolgere le persone a fare muro contro delle evidenti "ingiustizie" da parte dei datori di lavoro. Il risultato? 2 o 3 pirla disposti a seguirti, il resto della massa a capo chino che ti dice sottovoce "è un brutto momento..è meglio fare come dicono". Questa è la realtà del finto popolo italiano. Ciò che chiamiamo popolo è una massa di individualisti che pensa solo ad una cosa e cioè che non vengano calpestati i propri interessi.
> 
> Buscopann


mica detto di no, si son mossi anche tutti quelli che denigrate, e si son mossi legittimamente alle urne


----------



## Old Angel (4 Dicembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> la costruttivita'???
> non voglio essere complice e contribuire alla scalata di certi farabutti...puo bastare??almeno non mi avranno
> cambiamento???
> dov'e un cambiamento???quando mai c'e stato?
> ...


Beh dai, qualcosa ha fatto......ci ha infognati ancor di più


----------



## Old unodinoi (4 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mentre tu sei un'esperto in materia?
> La mancata approvazione di una legge sul conflitto d'interessi (o dell'applicazione della sovraesposta, che in altro punto specifica che s applica anche se i titolari sono parenti) al suo caso, sta nella valutazione dell'opportunità politica, proprio perché, essendo titolare di concessioni con un certo potere di formazione dell'opinione pubblica e del consenso, applicandola normativa del '57 o approvandone un'altra nuova, meno contestabile da interpretazioni e cavilli (Confalonieri infatti è stato fatto rientrare in quella legge e dichiarato inelleggibile), si sarebbe scatenato uno scontro che è stato valutato controproducente.
> Come in tutte le questioni politiche le cose sono complesse e difficilmente si può avere la controprova che sarebbe stato meglio scegliere diversamente.
> 
> ...


La mia maestra è stata tenerissima e ha fatto un ottimo lavoro. La ricordo ancora oggi con tanto amore. Detto questo volevo solo dirti che il tuo lavoro non ti porta a capire di società (come a me il mio non mi porta a capire molto di scuola). In effetti berlusconi persona fisica non è il proprietario di alcunchè ne titolare di alcunchè. Le società delle quali lui ha quote che non raggiungono il 51%, dotate di personalità giuridica, sono titolari di tutto quello che dici.
Questa è una differenza sostanziale. Volevo solo ribadire questo punto.
Poi mi chiedi se sono un esperto. Non so se posso definirmi tale ma sicuramente il mio lavoro mi porta a capire e conoscere di società e gestione di patrimoni. E se capisco di leggi: proprio ieri ho mandato la revisione di un disegno di legge. Qualcosa ne capisco e ne scrivo. 
Potrai anche non crederci; non ti biasimo.
L'importante è che tu capisca che non ce l'ho col tuo lavoro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> La mia maestra è stata tenerissima e ha fatto un ottimo lavoro. La ricordo ancora oggi con tanto amore. Detto questo volevo solo dirti che il tuo lavoro non ti porta a capire di società (come a me il mio non mi porta a capire molto di scuola). In effetti berlusconi persona fisica non è il proprietario di alcunchè ne titolare di alcunchè. Le società delle quali lui ha quote che non raggiungono il 51%, dotate di personalità giuridica, sono titolari di tutto quello che dici.
> Questa è una differenza sostanziale. Volevo solo ribadire questo punto.
> Poi mi chiedi se sono un esperto. Non so se posso definirmi tale ma sicuramente il mio lavoro mi porta a capire e conoscere di società e gestione di patrimoni. E se capisco di leggi: proprio ieri ho mandato la revisione di un disegno di legge. Qualcosa ne capisco e ne scrivo.
> Potrai anche non crederci; non ti biasimo.
> L'importante è che tu capisca che non ce l'ho col tuo lavoro.


Poiché non sto con la testa nell'abbecedario tutto il giorno e posseggo gli strumenti culturali e li uso per farmi una cultura il mio lavoro è irrilevante (come lo è il tuo o quello dell'idraulico, stradino, bidella, fotomodella) rispetto all conoscenza delle questioni.
Infatti tu hai confermato che si è trattato di un'interpretazione di quella legge del '57. Che si tratti di un'interpretazione e non di una realtà è evidente a chiunque perché il fatto che Berlusconi e la sua famiglia siano i proprietari di Mediaset è di un'evidenza che non necessita spiegazioni. 
E il fatto che i progetti di legge che facevano in modo di comprendere anche lui in quei casi di ineliggibilità non siano stati approvati per una scelta politica è pure chiaro.
Non ho invece le competenze per dire che sia stato un errore.


----------



## Old Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> mica detto di no, si son mossi anche tutti quelli che denigrate, e si son mossi legittimamente alle urne

























Fai venire il latte alle ginocchia. Muoversi legittimamente alle urne dimostra che siamo un popolo? No...dimostra solo che siamo dei pecoroni. 
Perchè se fossimo davvero un popolo che concorda sul fatto che questa classe politica va mandata a casa, alle urne non ci andrebbe nessuno..Sarebbe il modo migliore per dire: NON VI VOGLIAMO.
In questo caso l'iniziativa del singolo è inutile. Serve un popolo che si muova in questa direzione. Se lo fossimo un popolo...Invece siamo quello che siamo, vale a dire quello che ho scritto prima. Dimostrami il contrario, vale a dire che gli italiano sono davvero un popolo, e dirò che hai ragione. Ma non puoi, perchè per ragioni storiche, culturali, di usi e costumi gli italiani NON SONO UN POPOLO, sono solo un insieme di piccole realtà regionali o addirittura provinciali, quindi la massima espressione dell'individualismo.

Buscopann


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> * Fai venire il latte alle ginocchia.* Muoversi legittimamente alle urne dimostra che siamo un popolo? No...dimostra solo che siamo dei pecoroni.
> Perchè se fossimo davvero un popolo che concorda sul fatto che questa classe politica va mandata a casa, alle urne non ci andrebbe nessuno..Sarebbe il modo migliore per dire: NON VI VOGLIAMO.
> In questo caso l'iniziativa del singolo è inutile. Serve un popolo che si muova in questa direzione. Se lo fossimo un popolo...Invece siamo quello che siamo, vale a dire quello che ho scritto prima. Dimostrami il contrario, vale a dire che gli italiano sono davvero un popolo, e dirò che hai ragione. Ma non puoi, perchè per ragioni storiche, culturali, di usi e costumi gli italiani NON SONO UN POPOLO, sono solo un insieme di piccole realtà regionali o addirittura provinciali, quindi la massima espressione dell'individualismo.
> 
> Buscopann


pure te mica scherzi  

	
	
		
		
	


	









buonagiornata


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Dicembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> appunto
> dei pecoroni
> *ci meritiamo chi ci governa*
> *berluscaz adesso*
> *e il mortadella prima*





Buscopann ha detto:


> In molti si sono mossi. Pur essendo una persona piena di contraddizioni, Grillo ha cercato di portare in piazza la gente per spodestare questa classe politica (non un partito..una classe politica). Alla fine il potere dei media l'ha catagolato come qualunquista e con questo aggettivo hanno bollato tutta la sua campagna.
> Nel mio piccolo (parlo del mio ambiente lavorativo) ho sempre cercato di coinvolgere le persone a fare muro contro delle evidenti "ingiustizie" da parte dei datori di lavoro. Il risultato? 2 o 3 pirla disposti a seguirti, il resto della massa a capo chino che ti dice sottovoce "è un brutto momento..è meglio fare come dicono". *Questa è la realtà del finto popolo italiano. Ciò che chiamiamo popolo è una massa di individualisti che pensa solo ad una cosa e cioè che non vengano calpestati i propri interessi.*
> 
> Buscopann





Buscopann ha detto:


> Fai venire il latte alle ginocchia. Muoversi legittimamente alle urne dimostra che siamo un popolo? No...dimostra solo che siamo dei pecoroni.
> Perchè se fossimo davvero un popolo che concorda sul fatto che questa classe politica va mandata a casa, alle urne non ci andrebbe nessuno..Sarebbe il modo migliore per dire: NON VI VOGLIAMO.
> In questo caso l'iniziativa del singolo è inutile. Serve un popolo che si muova in questa direzione. Se lo fossimo un popolo...Invece siamo quello che siamo, vale a dire quello che ho scritto prima. Dimostrami il contrario, vale a dire che gli italiano sono davvero un popolo, e dirò che hai ragione. Ma non puoi, perchè per ragioni storiche, culturali, di usi e costumi *gli italiani NON SONO UN POPOLO, sono solo un insieme di piccole realtà regionali o addirittura provinciali, quindi la massima espressione dell'individualismo.*
> 
> Buscopann


Quindi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Data l'analisi, qual'è la sintesi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello che ha scritto sopra alexantro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senza magari tante pretese di star noi dalla parte buona e tutti gli altri da quella cattiva...perchè quello che hai scritto sopra è perfettamente trasversale ed equamente diviso sia da una parte che dall'altra....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In molti si sono mossi. Pur essendo una persona piena di contraddizioni, Grillo ha cercato di portare in piazza la gente per spodestare questa classe politica (non un partito..una classe politica). Alla fine il potere dei media l'ha catagolato come qualunquista e con questo aggettivo hanno bollato tutta la sua campagna.
> Nel mio piccolo (parlo del mio ambiente lavorativo) ho sempre cercato di coinvolgere le persone a fare muro contro delle evidenti "ingiustizie" da parte dei datori di lavoro. *Il risultato? 2 o 3 pirla disposti a seguirti, il resto della massa a capo chino che ti dice sottovoce "è un brutto momento..è meglio fare come dicono". *Questa è la realtà del finto popolo italiano. Ciò che chiamiamo popolo è una massa di individualisti che pensa solo ad una cosa e cioè che non vengano calpestati i propri interessi.
> 
> Buscopann


 Esatto. Questa gente mi fa schifo e purtroppo costituiscono la maggioranza. Con questi non si fa mai nulla e soprattutto non c'è speranza che votino nel piccolo o grande per un miglioramento. Come se fosse di gradimento comune di nuotare nella merda.


----------



## Old Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Esatto. Questa gente mi fa schifo e purtroppo costituiscono la maggioranza. Con questi non si fa mai nulla e soprattutto non c'è speranza che votino nel piccolo o grande per un miglioramento. Come se fosse di gradimento comune di nuotare nella merda.


No..si comportano alla "Io speriamo che me la cavo"..E se inkulano gli altri meglio così. Questo è l'italiano medio

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> pure te mica scherzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si..però c'è una sottile differenza.Io argomento..tu lanci slogan che si sentono in campagna elettorale.
Sei in grado di contraddire argomentando quello che ho scritto? Sarei curioso di leggere argomentazioni, non slogan.


----------



## Old Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quindi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è vero.
Se fosse come dici si farebbero battaglie comuni, in primo luogo quella di mandare fuori dalle palle questa classe politica. 
Se di fronte a queste battaglie il risultato è tacciare tutto ciò come qualinquismo, vuol dire che a una buona fetta degli italiani questa situazione piace eccome..Come dire "che cavolo me ne frega se questi fanno quello che vogliono? Non vorrei che poi ci rimetta pure io.."

Buscopann


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si..però c'è una sottile differenza.Io argomento..*tu lanci slogan* che si sentono in campagna elettorale.
> Sei in grado di contraddire argomentando quello che ho scritto? Sarei curioso di leggere argomentazioni, non slogan.

















































ciccio, le tu robe le sento trite e ritrite uguali da 20 anni ... poi sono io che lancio slogan?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









tutto quello che non è come tu vuoi non va bene e nessuno capisce un cavolo se non la pensa come te, quindi lascia perdere ......* l'unico argomento è che la maggioranza ha fatto una scelta, PUNTO.*
al prossimo appuntamento vediamo che succede, il resto è aria fritta e non è dando dell'idiota e del caprone a destra e a manca che cambi le cose


----------



## Old Buscopann (5 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ciccio, le tu robe le sento trite e ritrite uguali da 20 anni ... poi sono io che lancio slogan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La tua sintesi è la dimostrazione che non solo non hai capito cosa voglio dire, ma nemmeno di cosa stavo parlando.

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La tua sintesi è la dimostrazione che non solo non hai capito cosa voglio dire, ma nemmeno di cosa stavo parlando.
> 
> Buscopann



Busco aspetta ...

http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_842594441.html


vedrai quando faremo i veri conti anche qua da noi


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La tua sintesi è la dimostrazione che non solo non hai capito cosa voglio dire, ma nemmeno di cosa stavo parlando.
> 
> Buscopann


ovviamente


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In molti si sono mossi. Pur essendo una persona piena di contraddizioni, Grillo ha cercato di portare in piazza la gente per spodestare questa classe politica (non un partito..una classe politica). Alla fine il potere dei media l'ha catagolato come qualunquista e con questo aggettivo hanno bollato tutta la sua campagna.
> Nel mio piccolo (parlo del mio ambiente lavorativo) ho sempre cercato di coinvolgere le persone a fare muro contro delle evidenti "ingiustizie" da parte dei datori di lavoro. Il risultato? 2 o 3 pirla disposti a seguirti, il resto della massa a capo chino che ti dice sottovoce "è un brutto momento..è meglio fare come dicono". Questa è la realtà del finto popolo italiano. Ciò che chiamiamo popolo è una massa di individualisti che pensa solo ad una cosa e cioè che non vengano calpestati i propri interessi.
> 
> Buscopann


a questo punto mi pare ti contraddica: se si sono mossi in molti non siamo poi così pecoroni ed individualisti come dicevi , ti pare?
grillo va anche lui soppesato e preso con la dovuta prudenza se non si vuole passare da un'omologazione all'altra.evidentemente l'eco della sua battaglia si è smorzato notevolmente perchè non era costruito su basi che portassero a proposte e soluzioni di vera sostanza alle effettive problematiche discusse in piazza e comprovate da tanta gente


----------



## Old Buscopann (6 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> a questo punto mi pare ti contraddica: *se si sono mossi in molti non siamo poi così pecoroni ed individualisti come dicevi , ti pare?*
> grillo va anche lui soppesato e preso con la dovuta prudenza se non si vuole passare da un'omologazione all'altra.evidentemente l'eco della sua battaglia si è smorzato notevolmente perchè non era costruito su basi che portassero a proposte e soluzioni di vera sostanza alle effettive problematiche discusse in piazza e comprovate da tanta gente


In diversi ci hanno provato, nessuno ci è riuscito. E non perchè le iniziative non rispondevano ai bisogni di un popolo, ma semplicemente perchè non rispondevano ai bisogni di ogni singolo. Questa è la differenza tra noi e i Paesi dove esiste un popolo.
Dove c'è un popolo, il bisogno di questo viene umanamente riconosciuto come più importante rispetto ai bisogni di ogni singola entità (e questo può anche essere discutibile se vogliano), ma soprattutto dove c'è un popolo ciò che è pubblico è di tutti, in Italia ciò che è pubblico non è di nessuno. siamo un Paese esclusivamente geografico, ci manca la mentalità per essere anche un popolo. Ma ripeto..E' ovvio che sia così. Storicamente gli italiani NON sono mai esistiti. Se tu pensi che non sia vero dimostrami il contrario, perchè la storia dice questo.
In diversi Paesi del mondo i Governi hanno paura dei popoli. In Italia i Governi non temono affatto gli italiani.

Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Dicembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In diversi ci hanno provato, nessuno ci è riuscito. E non perchè le iniziative non rispondevano ai bisogni di un popolo, ma semplicemente perchè non rispondevano ai bisogni di ogni singolo. Questa è la differenza tra noi e i Paesi dove esiste un popolo.
> Dove c'è un popolo, il bisogno di questo viene umanamente riconosciuto come più importante rispetto ai bisogni di ogni singola entità (e questo può anche essere discutibile se vogliano), ma soprattutto dove c'è un popolo ciò che è pubblico è di tutti, in Italia ciò che è pubblico non è di nessuno. siamo un Paese esclusivamente geografico, ci manca la mentalità per essere anche un popolo. Ma ripeto..E' ovvio che sia così. Storicamente gli italiani NON sono mai esistiti. Se tu pensi che non sia vero dimostrami il contrario, perchè la storia dice questo.
> *In diversi Paesi del mondo i Governi hanno paura dei popoli*. In Italia i Governi non temono affatto gli italiani.
> 
> Buscopann


Sinceramente non vorrei vivere in quei paesi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se poi per "paura" intendiamo che tengono nella dovuta considerazione l'opinione del popolo, è altro discorso...ma se da noi popolo non c'è...di chi dovrebbero aver paura i nostri governanti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'errore però che credo si faccia spesso e non solo in Italia, è quello di "subire" qualsiasi protesta di piazza come volontà espressa dalla maggioranza del paese, mentre la vera maggioranza è spesso quella silenziosa, che magari si fa sentire solo nel segreto delle urne...


----------

